# any difference between breeding wild/captive rbp's



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

any difference between breeding wild/captive rbp's? Is one more common or easier?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i say captive just because they're used to it i guess(well not used to it but you know what i mean)...i guess breeding wild they're baby's wouldnt be so wild, i guess it would make them captive...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

captive bred is easiest


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

captive in my opinion would be the easiest because well they have been in captivity since they were little so they would be used to captive environments..where as(and im no expert) wild reds im sure would need there environment narrowed down pat to where they came from temps,water conditons,environmental settings, etc>>>>>just my opinion though!!


----------

